# Turned Bird-box plans or photos?



## Adam (29 Jan 2004)

>Thought I'd post here also!!!!

I'm sure I've seen a plan/photos for a bird-box, only not your normal, 4 sides and sloping roof, but circular.

Anyone remember seeing something in a magazine?/website?

I'm being more organised this year, and am starting now  , on WW projects for next years Christmas presents!!! (don't laugh, I normally run a 6-18 months behind schedule!)

I'm quite happy turning this without a plan, but a photo might throw up some good ideas on how to fix it, and things I have forgotten about!

Adam


----------



## Alf (29 Jan 2004)

Adam,

I have a feeling GWW have an article on making one in the next issue.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (29 Jan 2004)

Will wait for the post then :lol:


----------



## Cutting Crew (29 Jan 2004)

Hi Adam,

There are two types of bird house being turned at the minute, the first "a dinky little thing" that hangs from a wire and is only for indoor decoration only, the other is functional and for outdoor use.

If you're looking for the "dinky little things" let me know and I'll find some pictures for you. The link shown below is a picture of a functional type from turner Don Geiger in the US. This measures 18" tall by 8 1/2" in diameter, must be for a Bald Eagle.

CC

Don Geiger Bird House


----------



## Adam (29 Jan 2004)

It's the functional type I'm looking for.

Adam

That link is the sort of thing I was after - thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Jan 2004)

Hi Adam,

If you can wait, there is a turned outdoor bird house in next month's (April) Good Woodworking and the photo looks very good.

CC


----------



## Cutting Crew (30 Jan 2004)

Hi Adam,

Must remember to log on in future.




Anonymous":3vugj3hz said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> If you can wait, there is a turned outdoor bird house in next month's (April) Good Woodworking and the photo looks very good.
> 
> CC



CC


----------

